# This is cool. There is still hope!



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

There Were Nine Men Over the Age of 70 Racing XC at National Champs Today - Mountain Bikes News Stories - Vital MTB


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The older I get, the few the number of women in my age category. If I live long enough and keep up my fitness, I should be hitting that podium every time .

Plus being fitter equals younger according to this study

https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/01/older-athletes-have-a-strikingly-young-fitness-age/


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> If I live long enough and keep up my fitness, I should be hitting that podium every time


My strategy as well!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My regular Sunday morning group is all 50+. A guy hooked up with us today and was keeping up great. He was 67. Told us he's retired and rides every day. Lucky dog.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

rideit said:


> There Were Nine Men Over the Age of 70 Racing XC at National Champs Today - Mountain Bikes News Stories - Vital MTB


That's encouraging. I've been trying to persuade our local clubs to have age classifications going that far. It encourages more of us out to race.

Not just that it gives us someone to race on our own level instead of feeling like a mobile chicane.

Anyone else planning the World 24 Hour Solos in 2018?

We could ask for older classes if we get enough. It's a bit tough racing people who have just left their 50s when you have long since cracked 70.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Only thing is ... Those 9 guys were probably the same guys who were beating you in races in your 30's. I've found that the truly fast guys keep racing and the more normal guys get tired of losing and stop going to races very often. That leaves the competition very strong.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mactweek said:


> Only thing is ... Those 9 guys were probably the same guys who were beating you in races in your 30's. I've found that the truly fast guys keep racing and the more normal guys get tired of losing and stop going to races very often. That leaves the competition very strong.


What I've noticed is some very fast guys drop out once they start running off the podium. Which is a shame and why we need more classes for older riders rather than just 50+.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I know Nancy, the 60-65 woman's champ. She's worked hard on her mtb skills the past few years. She deserves the jersey.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I got passed on long climbs twice in the past couple weeks by guys where were 70 if they were a day. Simultaneously made me mad (at myself) and encouraged me both times. I chatted with one of them at the top of the hill later who told me something that I've been saying over and over again since I re-entered riding: don't stop, no seriously do.not.stop riding. I took ~15 yrs off and am still paying for it ....but I'm getting there.


----------

